# Miterset Standard



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the review Jim. 
I have one and it super great for setting angles, don't know how I got along without it before.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Jim
Interesting product thanks for the info.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks. I need to look into this one.


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh, yeah. I got one! It is great for setting angles on your miter gauge.

Highly recommend you all get one.

I have the standard version.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

Cool looking tool….value added workshop addition.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the review…I will have to look into one.


----------



## OttawaP (Mar 13, 2008)

Could someone explain to me why I didn't think of this


> ?


 Brilliant.


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

OttawaP,

Same reason I didn't think of the pet rock or the Big Mac.


----------



## firecaster (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks, I'll be ordering one of these.


----------



## M1t3rS3t (Dec 9, 2015)

I wanted to let you all know that a new MiterSet is being manufactured. It's made in USA from laser-etched, anodized aluminum. It has a 25-year product lifetime warranty for accuracy and ships in a protective plastic carry case.

There is also MiterSet Segments which sets a miter gauge to cut up to 20 wood segments with perfect angles. There is no need to calculate angles. Simply choose the number of segments required and lock down the angle.

www.miterset.com


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I just bought the set. Looking forward to trying it out.


----------

